# Help my fern is turning red!!!



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

My new fern, its about 4 weeks old in its new home, is turning red. Its newest fronds are coming out red. Frankly, i think its the prettiest thing ever, but i am worried this might be a sign of too little or too much light, or worse still, some other unkown problem. Here is a pic.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

that is normally from too much light. often, many species of fern will do this. it does not mean anything is wrong with the fern. as long as the growth looks normal, you should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

So can I leave under these conditions and get a multicolored fern???


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

yes, you could. just make sure that all the growth comes out looking normal and be sure it doesnt get crisp either.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

be careful with that fern, I have one that started out at about 4 fronds, and is now completely filling in almost every bit of space in a 29 gallon viv. It only took a few months to get this large. Not that the frogs don't love it though . Take care,

Ed Parker


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

Really? Alright, Prunning practice! 
I have it on a planter rock. So the "roots" are confined,

here is a pic:


----------

